# Medium format polaroid back: what kind of film do I use?



## Treymac (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm getting a polaroid back for my Bronica off eBay soon so that I can take some test shots to make sure my metering is correct. But I'm a little confused on what kind of polaroid film I can use. 

There is a lot of film on eBay, but is there a special type of film that I need for medium format photography? 

What is the best kind of polaroid film for the buck? I don't need great film since it's just for test purposes.

Thanks.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 7, 2008)

I am pretty sure you need 3.25 in x 4.25 in 


http://polaroid.com/products/produc...mUID=1215408743713&bmLocale=en_US&sc=Packfilm

edit I could be wrong though

double edit: no i am not.

Check the tags in some of these from flickr. The 6xx series is what you are after

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=polaroid 6x4.5&w=all&s=int


----------

